# outdoor swimming pool for piranhas!!!



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what do you guys think about me getting one of those overground outdoor swimming pools for some piranhas? 1000 gal or more?

i am thinking of doing this after i finnish my tank setup....

what do you guys think?!?!?!

george


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

itd be a bitch to keep it heated


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

It would be hard to keep it heated, but in the summer in a VERY warm location it would have a better chance. I would also think you would need a geothermal covering to keep the heat inside at night? i dont know if thats what they are called but something like it would be needed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It sounds good but I would never do an outside pool with piranhas...too much liability and filtration would be a pain. Inside the humidity from that thing would be really high because of the lack of any insulation.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a 20,000 gallon swimming pool and thought that but i live in MN too cold indoor pool needed!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> what do you guys think about me getting one of those overground outdoor swimming pools for some piranhas? 1000 gal or more?
> 
> i am thinking of doing this after i finnish my tank setup....


Now about that vinyl liner in there ...


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

if ur amazingly rich i say go for it


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

filtration is actually very simple, and for temperature, the climate here is very warm, in the winter the water with out a heater may get down to 72 degrees...
one of those pools would cost about how much $400.00? + filtration (around $100.00)

i want to do it already....


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> filtration is actually very simple, and for temperature, the climate here is very warm, in the winter the water with out a heater may get down to 72 degrees...
> one of those pools would cost about how much $400.00? + filtration (around $100.00)
> 
> i want to do it already....


 $400? for the pool? its cheaper then a bloody tank! if you where posative (100%) about maintanance i myself would do it, 1000g pool=50 ps







imagine when it came to feeding, imagine if you fell in, 50 caribes, i cant stop imagining


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > filtration is actually very simple, and for temperature, the climate here is very warm, in the winter the water with out a heater may get down to 72 degrees...
> ...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > filtration is actually very simple, and for temperature, the climate here is very warm, in the winter the water with out a heater may get down to 72 degrees...
> ...


 exactly!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

or i might just build the actual pool, may come out cheaper...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW, im in envy i wish i lived in the u.s! build a 2000g and have a hundred caribe, or what about X-D-X 20,000g pool, imagine that 1000 ps, you could get spawning ps in that pool, would you put deco such as wood gravel plants etc?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I hope you make lots o money to keep those piranha's alive and happy.....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thats another thing i have to keep in mind, id have to throw a couple chickens in there or some sh*t everyday... i might just have to go with 5 12" rhoms


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That would Be interesting to see


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

so cool if you did that and kept it going. Problem is being a bitch to take care of.

what if you did that, then on the news one day, we all see a story about some doof fell into his own piranha pond, only to be eaten alive.:laugh:



> That would Be interesting to see


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I dont like the idea of piranha's in a pond. You can't truly see their beauty, only from a topview angle. If you installed thick glass on the side maybe that would be real nice.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i had 32 turtles in a 4 foot deep pool..for heating i used a heater that was for a jacuzy..worked like a charm


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

cool now to biuld a f*cking bubble atmostphere around the pool!! lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Before you think about doing a pond, theres certain things you'll need to think about. Predators such as raccoons can/will try to catch your Ps, lawsuits with children accidently falling in your pond with Ps in it, weather conditions such as coldness, humidity, and rain (acid/pollutants) which can harm or even kill your Ps, and the hassel of filteration and heat. I know theres a member who've succeeded in having a pond full of Ps, maybe he can give you a better insite.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes i remember that i just forgot who did it do you remember who RhomZilla ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if youre gonna get a pool, seriously get one that has side windows so you can watch them eat. then also get a few cameras cause i know everyone on this site would love to see 100 piranha eat a goat....or something else, such as an annoying neighbor.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> if youre gonna get a pool, seriously get one that has side windows so you can watch them eat. then also get a few cameras cause i know everyone on this site would love to see 100 piranha eat a goat....or something else, such as an annoying neighbor.










nice one b ack


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, make sure your neighbors don't have young children or a dog or something or at least warn them that you have piranhas in a pond or you may get a lawsuit filed against you.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

naw where im at no one gets in your property without you knowing it, and it would be in my back, i dont remember having any acid rain here ever, some people have holes in their back from where they had to dig out dirt for fill and it turned into a pond, theres so many fish in em its incredible, filtration would not be bad, i believe that they would live good without a heater because the temperatures here dont get that low in winter, the only problem i see myself facing is spending all that money to feed them, thats why im looking into maybe getting some big rhoms... and elongs... and manueli...

hehe









george


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Once I get back from vacation I plan on getting a couple 500w heaters for pond. It's about 7x5x3 which isn't too big but it's a nice size. I want to throw a bunch of Caribe in there.


----------



## Tarzan (Aug 28, 2003)

If you can afford it, get the rhoms....Otherwise raise a schoal of Cariba. I would use a pond though because it's less likely to leak.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

has a chance to leak!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

has a chance to leak!!


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

What a sick basterd to think of this. Dude you're insane!

But I understand


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sick in a good way!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i say stay with the caribe







the surface of the water will just bubble when you begin to feed them, you can then get a camera and make a sequel to PIRANHAS.LOL


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Do 50-100 RBPs... and if the dog next door is missing... blame the mailman... besides a huge quantity of fish eating a large animal (dog, cat, ****, rabbit) would be kool... DONT FORGET TO UPLOAD A VID OF IT!!!! and if you do decide to do it... upload PIX






























Imagine... you walk up to the pond and the water surface starts spashing around from all the P's shoaling... SWEEEEET! Even better... dont feed them for a day and toss in a rack of beef ribs... heheh


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Dogs would like fear your area!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Do 50-100 RBPs... and if the dog next door is missing... blame the mailman... besides a huge quantity of fish eating a large animal (dog, cat, ****, rabbit) would be kool... DONT FORGET TO UPLOAD A VID OF IT!!!! and if you do decide to do it... upload PIX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol i dont intend to be feeding them that, probally some a couple chickens and some squid... but thats going to be expensive, thats why im thinking of getting serras....


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

One thing to remember u don't need to feed them everyday. Once a week is fine.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

seriously if you get the pool without windows on the side.... just invite everyone you dont like for a pool party... maybe send one invitation out per week for one person and be like 'its a personal party', then when they look at the pool, push 'em in....







or maybe, a way to make money back on this pond is let the mob borrow the pond once a week, 100 caribe should make a body disappear pretty easily....







opps, maybe i've said too much


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Feed felines to them


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> One thing to remember u don't need to feed them everyday. Once a week is fine.


 ok thats true i didnt put that into mind either...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

that would be sweet to have a swimming pool full of pirahnas. you could prob buy some koi and drop them in there for fedding time rarely.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

100 caribe and one of those round balls for hamsters etc..put unruly neighborhood kids in the ball...LOL


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

maybe u could likemake one big long tube that goes all around ur house swerving up to the cieling and down to the floor and have a current going in the long tube...god thatd b sweet, make it go from the upstairstairs to downstairs slowly, man im gettin chills, but this is all probably impossible so...w/e ha


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Wrath im gonna give you this link to this 524 G outdoor pool/pond. You could perhaps make something like this on a bigger scale. This is credited to a member called "cichlhadz" on aquatiq terrors.com. This is a beauty, just some advice http://www.aquatiqterrors.com/forums/index...T&f=58&t=13884&


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Wrath im gonna give you this link to this 524 G outdoor pool/pond. You could perhaps make something like this on a bigger scale. This is credited to a member called "cichlhadz" on aquatiq terrors.com. This is a beauty, just some advice http://www.aquatiqterrors.com/forums/index...T&f=58&t=13884&


hey thnx alot for the link, good pics.









george


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> 100 caribe and one of those round balls for hamsters etc..put unruly neighborhood kids in the ball...LOL


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

lol..yes...imagine if u did fall....lol







....

i would make it an indoor underground pool.
How much would teh gravel and decorations cost?
i guess if had an underground u couldnt see decoration. 
youd have to buy a couple poodles for feeding time though


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

traumatic said:


> so cool if you did that and kept it going. Problem is being a bitch to take care of.
> 
> what if you did that, then on the news one day, we all see a story about some doof fell into his own piranha pond, only to be eaten alive.:laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

And think about teh neiborhood gansters or stupid kids, they might come over and pour bleach into the pool.








somthing bad will happen if u make that thing work.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Just fence the area in so nothing could happen like falling in exept u of cousre then people stay away from it!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Yes, a very tall fence. Like the ones on teh movie Jurassic Park.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

That is going to cost more them the pool and p's together!! LOL


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Fishies are firends right? Money is no object for friends


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I think its pointless. Piranhas are not social fish nor would like they poeple lookin over them. They like to hide and not be seen. So if you have a p pond you will not see nothing. On the other hand if you had a tank you could see them face on and there you would see more.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Qiuet. Havnt u seen the CSI where there are red bellies in it? u see them all the tim ein teh tank/pool. And he is getting a clear overground pool. OVERGROUND. wich means its not UNDERGROUND! This man is trying somthing non of us could ever aclomplish.

GO FOR THE POOL!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS AN AWESOME IDEA I WOULD DEFFINATELY MAKE SOME KIND OF CLEAR SPOT ON THE SIDE TO VIEW THEM PLEASE SEND PIX IF YOU DO IT







PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

(I just wanted to add a post to this thread because it has the most posts... 
he he he)









i still say 100 red bellies...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What about predators such as raccoons or birds? A raccoon may actually get taken out but a bird could sit in a tree and wait until one of your piranhas gets near the surface. Are you going to put glass on the side so you can see them?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

It is kind of a Bad idea unless you are a Millionaire!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

first of all, no one will be in my property, i have 4 doberman pinchsers that are trained for that exactly







and for raccoons and birds, there are no animals wild in my property because of my dogs, now an eagle or hawk of some sort... very true... but i think the piranhas would wisen up and stay low once they see a couple of their friends taken out by a bird...

its still just thoughts because i am working on my setup for multiple tanks now, but once im done, who knows.























george


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

So did you decide to go with Rhoms over a shoal of Pygos?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> So did you decide to go with Rhoms over a shoal of Pygos?


 i still dont know, the only thing with rhoms is that is going to be alot of money, so im leaning more towards pygos and maybe a couple elongs or something interesting...

i still have time though.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i would think filtration would be easy, i wouldnt add any filtration besides adding water with a hose. heating would be hard.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i would think filtration would be easy, i wouldnt add any filtration besides adding water with a hose. heating would be hard.


 filtration is easy, as for heating, i dont think i am going to put any heating, i want them to go through the seasonal climates, more breeding...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

filtration is easy, as for heating, i dont think i am going to put any heating, i want them to go through the seasonal climates, more breeding... [/quote]
what area do you live in? is it warm enough year round for no heating?

Joe


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Genin said:


> filtration is easy, as for heating, i dont think i am going to put any heating, i want them to go through the seasonal climates, more breeding...


what area do you live in? is it warm enough year round for no heating?

Joe [/quote]
yes, here i can go year round without a heater.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

You better hope the state you are during this has no regulations with piranha keeping...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what state are you in...?
get a heater anyways... so the p's will be more active..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes where are you?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i havnt started it yet, im still working on my filtration system for my tanks, im still thinking about it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Qiuet. Havnt u seen the CSI where there are red bellies in it? u see them all the tim ein teh tank/pool. And he is getting a clear overground pool. OVERGROUND. wich means its not UNDERGROUND! This man is trying somthing non of us could ever aclomplish.
> 
> GO FOR THE POOL!


 what is a overground pool? Is that one of your insipid word for a tank? For god sakes man, make sense. I dont give a flying F what csi do because its a TV show. Your a total dumb f*ck if your gonna mimic tv shows. No wonder people say TV rots the head. Your a prime example.

As for doing something none of "us" could ever accomplish is giving him too much credit. He is doing something i have never seen but not something that none of us can ever do. Have you ever consider where we reside? Perhaps its not worth it because some of us live in a place where the temp is around 60 on the average day. The money wasted on heating is not going to be worth it. Personally i believe the only fish out for a pool/pond are cold water fish, native fish, and biiiig fish. There are too many accounts and flaws with an outdoor fish pond/pool. But if you have a well thought out idea then i







for doing so. Otherwise, i will call you ignorant.

I say keep your mouth close! Your smarter when your not typing or talking.









15yrs old........ i was never like this when i was 15......so sad.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Has for an outdoor pool, if you know what your going geo then more power to you. A word of advice though from things i've seen. Make sure you know what your doing. Predators are all around! It maybe more maintance than you think. Should keep some sort of fence on your pool or keep the pool deep with water. A solution to koi pond with a infested amount of racoons is to keep your water deep. At night the water will look pitch black and the fish is naturally swim to the lower parts of the water and racoon will not like to dip into the freezing cold water (at least where im from). ALgea will grow like crazy, uv sterilizer will be needed and hand srubbing. BUGs!!! water beetles and what not can get into your tank and lay eggs and yada yada yada and you will definitly have tons of fun solving that problem. But if you have everything worked out then hell yeah do it. Just make sure childern and house pets cant getinto it otherwise i'll hear from you in jail or from the public libary right after they take everything from you.

If i were you in a 1000g pool i would do a rhom shoal. Its been documented a rhom can breed in a 1000g. Perhaps you can be the first hobbyist to breed rhoms =)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

good luck!!!!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i think its bullshit lol srry


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what is bs?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Has for an outdoor pool, if you know what your going geo then more power to you. A word of advice though from things i've seen. Make sure you know what your doing. Predators are all around! It maybe more maintance than you think. Should keep some sort of fence on your pool or keep the pool deep with water. A solution to koi pond with a infested amount of racoons is to keep your water deep. At night the water will look pitch black and the fish is naturally swim to the lower parts of the water and racoon will not like to dip into the freezing cold water (at least where im from). ALgea will grow like crazy, uv sterilizer will be needed and hand srubbing. BUGs!!! water beetles and what not can get into your tank and lay eggs and yada yada yada and you will definitly have tons of fun solving that problem. But if you have everything worked out then hell yeah do it. Just make sure childern and house pets cant getinto it otherwise i'll hear from you in jail or from the public libary right after they take everything from you.
> 
> If i were you in a 1000g pool i would do a rhom shoal. Its been documented a rhom can breed in a 1000g. Perhaps you can be the first hobbyist to breed rhoms =)


 yeah but i have 4 dogs in my property that dont let anything get anywhere near it, raccoons are not a problem, it would just be an overground pool in the back of my property. (i have 3 acres). yeah its actually not that hard to do over where i live, fl.
perfect climate


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jackburton said:


> i think its bullshit lol srry










wrath is a straight up guy


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

jackburton said:


> i think its bullshit lol srry


 lol, as in you would never do it? or you think it couldnt be done? i hate to break it to you, but it is pretty simple, especially where i am.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > i think its bullshit lol srry
> ...


 thnx death









i have already built the plentoms to my filtration system for my 5 tanks this evening, need to build the stands and rest of the tanks and ill be set with that, ready to see what i can do with this.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > jackburton said:
> ...










no problem wrath you never steer anybody wrong and never lied 
so







to you


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Good Luck and go for it!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

like i said... all about location. I would too set up a pool of some sort of fish long time ago if i was in your locality =) Way to goooo GEo!!!


----------

